# Morning wild behavior?



## Cokati (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi everyone,

So since a couple of weeks ago, Angel has been angry and biting me for absolute no reason while just standing on my finger, perch, shoulder, etc... mostly in the morning after taking him/her out of the sleeping area then after like an hour or 2, Angel gets all normal. I would like to know why this has started. I have done nothing different to my bird. Angel is a whiteface lutino (albino), as of today 10 months old, I believe first molt has finished as I don't see anymore feathers plucked out.

Here's a video of the recently morning routines he/she been doing..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAIFsPjqNS4&feature=youtu.be

And this video looks to be nesting???? Is my Angel a female?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME06xIbsmx8&feature=youtu.be

I will greatly appreciate replies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd say Angel is definitely a girl, I think I remember someone here (maybe roxy?) saying that most whiteface lutinos are hens. I've had a few in my time and they've all been hens.

My girl Zoe is very much like Angel in the morning. She's moody for a while and just wants to be left alone so I just let her do her own thing until she's ready for some attention. She generally seeks me out when she's over being a moody cow 

In the second video, it looks like Angel is masturbating.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I'd say Angel is definitely a girl, I think I remember someone here (maybe roxy?) saying that most whiteface lutinos are hens. I've had a few in my time and they've all been hens.


Approximately 75% of all lutinos are hens...it's just easier to get a hen from breeding than a male.

Sounds hormone related. How many hours of darkness a night is she getting? Females don't normally go through hormone aggression like males do but every bird is different and there are exceptions to the rule.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Approximately 75% of all lutinos are hens...it's just easier to get a hen from breeding than a male.


I thought it was roughly 66%? Either way, yes it's more common to get a hen there


----------



## Cokati (Feb 16, 2016)

Well the thing is, Angel I believe is a very sophisticated bird lol.
Occasionally, my mother and sister wake up before me so they take it out of sleeping area then they open the cage, just like I did in the first video. Sometimes they play or cuddle with Angel for like 5 to 10 minutes and he/she is all calm but then when I come around and sees me, starts yelling like crazy then flies straight to me to stand on my shoulder, finger or head. Then here comes the angry and biting part when I'm only switching hand to stand on or even by not doing anything at all, like zero movement. Also whatever the bird is doing stops immediately and follows me if I leave out of sight from Angel. Today, Angel bit my jaw, ear and fingers while I was trying to step up from my shoulder to my finger. So this is how daily mornings are being happening. Now after a few hours it's all the opposite way, gets angry and bites my mother and sister when they try to cuddle or stand on their hands and only wants me lol

@roxy culver, are you referring how many hours is Angel sleeps? Well since we are in fall/winter here, the day is short and night is longer so at 5PM it's dark already but I still don't put Angel to sleep at that time, I go around 7-730PM, in spring/summer around 8-9PM.

Angel spends lots of time outside the cage and I think is not eating well pellets or seeds, probably because of adventures in the house lol, flying, etc... In the cage, doesn't eat much too except when hungry I guess, barely plays with toys and chew, yells a lot in cage like "wweehhoo!" repeatedly, that's the most sound Angel does all the time. Seeds are Living World's premium mix of seeds, vegetables and fruits. Pellets currently are Lafeber's canary size. 2 evenings ago, Angel would stand on the refrigerator and starts making angry sounds while there's nothing on top or around the refrigerator. Same thing for a TV remote control when remote is in my hands but will chew on it if remote is on a table for example.
That's much of how Angel's routine is every day so far, up close pic included.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

But how many hours total? What time doesn't actually matter, it's how many hours total a bird needs to not be hormonal. They usually require 12-14 hours a night to prevent the hormone issues. 



> I thought it was roughly 66%?


Years ago Tielfan had mentioned it was 75%. Now that could've changed since then, it's been a while since I've done any breeding of any sort and since people know how to get males now (vs back in the day when they really only knew how to get hens) it's probably a smaller number! lol

Sounds like she's biting because she's saying she doesn't want to do whatever it is you want her to do. It could be related to hormones or it could be her personality. The only way a tiel knows to say "no" is by biting because they can't obviously tell us what they want. Whenever she does it, take a minute to figure out what it is that you are asking her to do and see if you can ask in another way.

Tiels will eat when they are hungry. As long as she has food available every day, she should be fine.


----------



## Cokati (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes I'm aware of hormones can trigger with lack of sleep or food and I think it is the only thing I can think of when she does those things in the morning because evenings and nights here aren't always quiet, well it is quiet but not like silence because of tv, foot steps on wood, etc... My house unfortunately is too open and halls so I put Angel to sleep in that corner shown in the first video and we settle evenings right behind that middle wall where when I move the cage close to the window in the morning. So I'm not sure whether Angel is sleeping good or not but stays quiet and we try our best to not do many noise, low tv volume and so on. Angel probably tries sleeping 7:30~8PM till dawn, ~5AM, ~6AM, ~7AM? Can't be sure again if it wakes up during those times. If Angel doesn't wake up that will be like 9-12 hours? No idea when it wakes up in the morning.

There's a guy on youtube telling how he puts to sleep his cockatoo, it's in the kitchen, cage covered, some noise and people talking, tv on and probably lights on now how the haleluya does that cockatoo sleep well lol.

By the way here's my youtube channel and will post some videos every now and then...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5ZtapbkpuVPvjtWMksy-qg


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds like you are possibly getting her up at a different time every morning? most important thing is to get them up at the same time every morning... they will catch up on sleep as needed. They are nippy and not in the mood to have ANYTHING to do with you if they are still in sleep mode..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Agree with the above. And, it doesn't actually matter if she's sleeping, it's the darkness that's important. She make not actually be asleep, but to her it's night time which means that her nights are longer so not a good time to make babies. Cover her cage if you can, this will help promote that.


----------



## Cokati (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah I always cover the cage when putting Angel to sleep till morning. I can't help getting her up with different times as people in house are still asleep and she will start yelling, or, vice versa, whoever gets up first, takes cover off Angel's cage and moves it to window place. Got another question too... This video is exactly how and what she does aaaaallllllll day when someone gets out of her sight or we put her back in the cage after some flying or out of the cage time... why? She has fresh food and water, toys to chew, etc... she never stops with this sounds repeatedly non stop, she's soon 11 months
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW3--eRDRkg&feature=youtu.be
In the video I put the camera then walked away around a little further back till the end when I got back and she got quiet.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Needs to be with someone or a companion, some birds just aren't independent.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She is flock calling. Do you respond to her when she calls like this? Tiels do this to make sure that their flock is OK. So when she does this, call back to her. That will help settle her down. You can also leave a tv or a radio on for her as well, with bird sounds or the discovery channel to help her calm down.


----------



## Cokati (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah sometimes I respond sometimes not and we try as much to keep some little noise going on to prevent complete silence. And yeah surely she likes being with someone close, every morning when she sees me she flies to my shoulder or hand then starts biting and getting angry, still trying to calm her or ignore but no success so far lol she's getting more and more wilder.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Stop letting her out right away. It's like ignoring a dog that submissive wets as soon as you walk in the door. Go about your business for a couple minutes and only let her out when she is calm. You need to teach her that being calm gets her attention, being angry and crazy gets her ignored. Nothing wrong with leaving her cage covered while you are up until she settles down.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

its just hormones... make sure she gets enough dark time


----------

